# Merry Christmas!  Who else gives special treats to their critters?



## dianneS (Dec 25, 2009)

All of my animals got a little special treat in their feed tubs this morning.  Apple and oat cookies and ginger snaps for the horses, animal crackers for the goats, puppies and kitties got some turkey dinner last night.  Chickens will get some left over stuffing and cracked corn.  

I discovered Christmas eve chicks last night!  I didn't think my old broody hen would be able to pull it off in this cold weather, but she did it!  All six eggs hatched.  I gave her and the kids some scratch grains in the nest box and the babies popped out to have some too!  I hope she keeps them warm enough.  

What did you do for your animals this holiday?


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 25, 2009)

I have to admit I don't do anything special for the animals. It is a busy day for me since we go up to my parents house. My parents live an hour away so we need to get chores done, showers done and get on the road.


----------



## Goatzilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I will admit, that last night around midnight I grabbed a handful of oatmeal cookies and went and sat outside in the pen with my goats for a little while. It was a much needed break from the visiting, relatives, wrapping paper, and running around associated with the holiday. Sitting there, looking up at the stars and sharing a couple cookies with my critters gave me the feeling of peace, and the true meaning of Christmas, moreso than anything that comes from a store.


----------



## dianneS (Dec 26, 2009)

I know someone who has gone out to her barn, every Christmas eve since she was ten years old, to see if the horses could really talk!  

So far, not in english anyway!


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 26, 2009)

no I don't......I just keep all critters on regular feed schedules.

BUT I had a big of stale old Honey Nut Cheerios that got pushed back way in the pantry....tasted one, ICKY....LOL----So Nicole and I went in the yard and called the herd of goats over.   Threw them out along the fenceline and only 2 out of 30 goats ate like 4 each...HAHAHA

they wouldn't touch them.    walked away and went into the pasture grazing.   I guess yummy grass is better than a Cheerio..LOL


----------



## freemotion (Dec 26, 2009)

FC, that is so funny!  Reminds me of something I heard in a lecture on heirloom vs hybrid vs GMO.....deer, given a choice, will eat heirloom varieties of corn before the other two....next, if the choice is hybrid or GMO, they will choose hybrid varieties.  They will only eat GMO if the other two aren't available.

What are your goats telling you about Cheerios?


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 26, 2009)

LOL
fm

that sounds so true.  animals would pick the better food over the crap foods...very interesting about the corn definitely.

those cheerios are gone now....who knows what ate them but it wasn't the goats..LOL...nothing lasts a night on the ground...surely the possum or something hoovered them up.


----------



## lupinfarm (Dec 26, 2009)

Mylie got a hot bran mash last night, and I bought her a Jollyball for xmas because I had no way to get the wood home to finish her run-in shed otherwise that would have been her prezzie. Luna got a tub of hot bran mash mix and I made her a mash yesterday too.


----------

